# automatic update of bind slave server?

## haimat

Hi all,

I have two bind 8 DNS servers. Every time I add a new domain/zone to my 

master, I have to edit named.conf on my slave server as well.

So my question: Are there any automatic solutions out there to create this 

new zone in named.conf on the slave DNS server as well?

Greetings and TIA, Matthias

----------

## kashani

Most people end up writing a bit of Perl to insert the new domain to the master. Then taking the master config and generating a slave config. scp it around and then restart the servers. I have a bit written myself, but it's complete crap. I did find this link to something that's probably better maintained.

http://www.wildgear.com/gendns/

kashani

----------

## haimat

thx for your info ... I ended up in writing my own perl script now. It seems to work quite fine  :Wink: 

I will check out your link!

Greetings, Matthias

----------

## kashani

Now you've got me thinking I should clean up my own code. BTW you can simplify things by doing the following in your /etc/named.conf by using include files. I haven't seen many docs point out this functionality and figured it was worth a mention.

include "/var/named/conf/customer-01.conf"

include "/var/named/conf/customer-02.conf"

include "/var/named/conf/localhost.conf"

include "/var/named/conf/reverse.conf"

This will give your Perl script nice clean zone only config files to process and copy to your slaves and your base /etc/named/named.conf will never need to change.

kashani

----------

## haimat

yeah thx for your info, I already do it that way  :Wink: 

greets

----------

